# Jakarta Open 2010



## Altair (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=JakartaOpen2010


----------



## anders (Nov 7, 2009)

I am coming!

/Anders


----------



## Chuck (Nov 7, 2009)

4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD!


----------



## mazei (Nov 7, 2009)

Shall try. Really wanna try FMC and 4x4 BLD. If I'm not there, sorry guys, its most probably due to me having a major exam next year.


----------



## Jani (Nov 7, 2009)

going to try lots of event


----------



## ardi4nto (Nov 8, 2009)

mazei said:


> Shall try. Really wanna try FMC and 4x4 BLD. If I'm not there, sorry guys, its most probably due to me having a major exam next year.



Come on, just for that 2 days


----------



## mazei (Nov 8, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Shall try. Really wanna try FMC and 4x4 BLD. If I'm not there, sorry guys, its most probably due to me having a major exam next year.
> ...



I know, and the exams are at the end of the year. I'll try my best to be there. Would love to meet all of you guys again. Perhaps witness another amazing multi-BLD attempt? Maybe a shockingly fast big cube BLD?

EDIT
Oh yeah, and perhaps I'll bring a few Malaysians along this time.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 8, 2009)

@ Anders & Mazei

Please do come!

We will be very happy to have you at our competition.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2009)

I was just poking through the future competitions for 5x5x5 BLD, and ran across the registration for this competition. Did anyone notice how huge this is? 221 competitors and they closed registration more than a month before the competition. It looks to me like it would be almost as challenging to run as a world championships. Really amazing!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did anyone notice how huge this is? 221 competitors and they closed registration more than a month before the competition.



Whoa, that is amazing! I had no idea cubing was so big in Indonesia. How did that happen? They only had their first one about four months ago. Incredible. I wish i could go.

A little off topic, but i followed that through to their site, and under Competition Rule there is a video of Rama (and Ton) giving an overview of the timing process. It is pretty cool! But i could listen to Rama speak all day. I need to hire him to record him reading books for me. Books on Tape, by Rama Temmink.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> A little off topic, but i followed that through to their site, and under Competition Rule there is a video of Rama (and Ton) giving an overview of the timing process. It is pretty cool! But i could listen to Rama speak all day. I need to hire him to record him reading books for me. Books on Tape, by Rama Temmink.



Probably my silly untrained American ears here (and the accent), but I couldn't believe how much Rama sounds like Arnaud. I close my eyes and see Arnaud talking instead.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Probably my silly untrained American ears here (and the accent), but I couldn't believe how much Rama sounds like Arnaud. I close my eyes and see Arnaud talking instead.



Surprised me as well.


----------



## joey (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe I've met them both too much, but I can definitely tell the difference


----------



## mazei (Dec 31, 2009)

Malaysian Open had 200 competitors or so and it was a pain...


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 31, 2009)

i wish speedcubing was this big over on the western hemisphere.


----------

